# Some people "are considered high maintenance"!



## Jace (Feb 8, 2022)

Are you?.....or have you be accused?

Would you admit it? 

Sometimes... yes!


----------



## Signe The Survivor (Feb 8, 2022)

With my fashion sense and make up , yes I would consider myself high maintenance. As for my hair since I don't have much do deal with that is really easy it is just wash and go.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 8, 2022)

Nope...I don't believe I am.. ..I don't demand a lot of attention, or money, or have temper tantrums when I don't get what I want...


----------



## Sachet (Feb 8, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Nope...I don't believe I am.. ..I don't demand a lot of attention, or money, or have temper tantrums when I don't get what I want...


Temper tantrums


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 8, 2022)

Sachet said:


> Temper tantrums


yes..!!..people do have tantrums when they don't get what they want , if they're classed as high maintenance


----------



## JaniceM (Feb 8, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> yes..!!..people do have tantrums when they don't get what they want , if they're classed as high maintenance


What, did you know my mother?!?  
One of her favorite expressions, when she didn't immediately get her own way, was _"Maybe I should just lay down and die!"  _


----------



## JaniceM (Feb 8, 2022)

Jace said:


> Are you?.....or have you be accused?
> 
> Would you admit it?
> 
> Sometimes... yes!


Me, nope.  Not at all materialistic, demanding, etc.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 8, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> What, did you know my mother?!?
> One of her favorite expressions, when she didn't immediately get her own way, was _"Maybe I should just lay down and die!"  _


It's sad, I have a sister very much like that, she thinks the whole world should revolve around her..


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 8, 2022)

I'm not high maintenance.  I don't expect everyone to cater to me, don't expect to always get my way, and I don't expect much from anyone.


----------



## Mandee (Feb 8, 2022)

I'm used to making do and (in the past) managing on a very low budget, also over many years
learned to rely mostly on myself, so no, I'm not high maintenance at all.


----------



## Lewkat (Feb 8, 2022)

For certain things, yes.


----------



## Sliverfox (Feb 8, 2022)

Daughter in law & my grand daughters.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 8, 2022)

Not I .. never have been.


----------



## bingo (Feb 8, 2022)

definitely not...also...no vanity


----------



## Tish (Feb 8, 2022)

I don't think I am, but then again I only answer to myself.


----------



## Pepper (Feb 8, 2022)

If we don't expect much that's exactly what we get @Ruthanne   You deserve much more


----------



## Packerjohn (Feb 8, 2022)

Low maintenance.  I always worked hard all my adult life.  Marriage was always more or less a 50/50 deal.  Never sat around, never watched sports on TV but helped with dishes, gardening, maintained the lawn and took kids to the park almost daily.  I was one busy guy!


----------



## Trish (Feb 8, 2022)

Yes, I am very high maintenance, I have an awful life trying to meet all my demands


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 8, 2022)

Pepper said:


> If we don't expect much that's exactly what we get @Ruthanne   You deserve much more


I have what I need, thank you.


----------



## Pepper (Feb 8, 2022)

You're welcome @Ruthanne


----------



## Sliverfox (Feb 8, 2022)

I think as an only child I expected a lot from my folks.
My mother was a good seamstress & made lot of my clothing ,,,until  high school.

Than I wanted what the other girls were wearing, clothes  bought in a store.
Mother & I reached a comprise. 
She had to approve  what  I picked out .
If she thought it  cost too much I didn't get it.

Somewhere along   my married  years & having too active sons,, dressing  in skirts/dresses fell to the way side.


Reading  this I think I threw more temper tantrums over    hair cuts.
Hair with  some natural curl can be  difficult to cut .


----------



## Alligatorob (Feb 8, 2022)

Jace said:


> Some people "are considered high maintenance" - !Are you?


Don't think so, but my wife, friends and family might think otherwise...

I really don't think I am, I pretty much accept whatever happens but try to make my own way.


----------



## dseag2 (Feb 8, 2022)

Yes, I'll admit I am high maintenance.  Maybe being an only child with both parents who were perfectionists added to this.  I'm impatient with people who can't make decisions, I like to plan out everything, I only socialize with people that I truly like, my car has to be clean unless the weather is consistently bad.  On second thought, maybe I am less high maintenance and more OCD.


----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 8, 2022)

I'm not high maintenance.


----------



## Geezer Garage (Feb 8, 2022)

I'm not high maintenance, but I do a lot of maintenance, and maintaining. Mike


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 9, 2022)

I've had my moments, but I've never expected anyone else to foot the bill.


----------



## Wren (Feb 9, 2022)

Not in the slightest, and I avoid those who are


----------



## caroln (Feb 9, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> What, did you know my mother?!?
> One of her favorite expressions, when she didn't immediately get her own way, was _"Maybe I should just lay down and die!"  _


Don't know if that's high maintenance or just a drama queen.


----------



## charry (Feb 9, 2022)

No im not high maintenance ….im quite laid back…..my one freak out , is being told what to do !!,
so be aware


----------



## Jace (Feb 9, 2022)

We are...what we are!

Great posts, All!


----------



## Della (Feb 9, 2022)

I think that expression began with "When Harry Met Sally." Harry told a friend that girls were like cars, a Porsha was high maintenance, but worth it, and girls like Sally were high maintenance, but worth it.  Sally always wore the latest, expensive styles, had her hair streaked professionally, expected a lot from her boyfriends and made waitresses listen to a long list of instructions about how she wanted her food served with dressing on the side and no pickles touching anything, etc.

After that I started hearing girls brag that they were high maintenance and I felt sorry for all the waitresses that had to put up with them.

I'm extremely low maintenance, I can't stand to feel like I'm being a bother.


----------

